# Can someone help a newbie identify these cichlids please



## T. I. L. L. Z (Oct 11, 2019)

Iam new to the amazing world of Cichlids. We have researched continuously for months and finally decided we would set up our juwel trigon 190. We had a very frustrating 2 months of new tank syndrome fighting with the nitrites. We eventually got it good and got our first fish, 6 initially. Now I remember a couple that we were told which I believe is an electric yellow lab, and a peacock although uncertain which one. I also believe one is possibly an elongatus, an orange cichlid, "rusty" and the biggest we call big Barry but unsure what he is and Google isn't clear. Can someone kindly help identify for sure and if they know if male or female. Also any advice on them will be greatly appreciate. Thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The bowfront shape is not ideal for these types of African cichlids since the 2 back sides are 27" long. Don't go by the measurement across the front...think of it as 1/2 of a 27" cube (which also would not be ideal).
1-unknown to me. Is this the suspected rusty?
2-Look of Metriaclima estherae
3-Look of Labidochromis caeruleus but can't see black dorsal stripe, maybe the pic?
4-OB peacock, hybrid of mbuna and peacock
5-unknown to me
6-unknown to me


----------



## T. I. L. L. Z (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you for your reply. Yes the yellow one has an obvious black dorsal stripe. The first one is the suspected rusty. Yes that has helped with my suspicions about the peacock to be OB hybrid.

So what are you saying about the tank? Is it too small etc?


----------



## T. I. L. L. Z (Oct 11, 2019)

A better picture of the one I have no idea what it is...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, I would put different fish in this tank, or keep the fish and get a tank that is 48" or longer. The rectangle shape is more accommodating.

With a one-of-each type of stocking (which is one of the hardest tanks IME) you want them to all be male so there can be no spawning to fight about.


----------



## T. I. L. L. Z (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you again for your reply. We are thinking once the tank is fully established we would do a same species tank but for the time being we are learning with each one. I have seen many trigon 190 tanks with mixed and same species cichlids in and have been very successful however I will keep it in mind if we have issues with them that we may need to change the tank. I appreciate your help.

I am however still trying to find out what the other three cichlids are if anyone else can help itl be a great help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the fish were not sold to you as pure with scientific names and collection points, you may never know for sure. Even the ones we guessed at could be hybrids and maybe be a cross with the fish mentioned.

Hopefully someone will chime in with more opinions.


----------



## T. I. L. L. Z (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you, yes I iam beginning to think that too. There was individual labels but no pictures n was in a mixed tank, the guy who caught n sold them to us roughly said what they were... Unfortunately I was with my two young children at the time and found myself distracted with them n not really listening to him... My own fault for not properly checking.

If anyone has a rough idea, hybrid by what or looks like I'd be grateful xx


----------

